# Canis > Saksa lambakoerte kennel Unerschrocken / Питомник немецких овчарок Unerschrocken >  S-pesakond/ S-помёт 01.11.2009

## Tatjana

*S-помёт (дубль). Рождены 01.11.2009г* 

Отец: *Quay van de Moezenbulte*  /Голландия/

Мать: *Unerschrocken Cijara* /Эстония/
Родились 3 кобеля.

Их результаты:
*SCHICO* /Таллинн/ работает в полиции, KK-3
*SABO* /Таллинн/ охраняет предприятие
*SIMON* /Тарту/

----------


## Tatjana

Щенкам 45 дней.



*SIMON* 

Тестирование:



На первом занятии по послушанию:

----------


## Tatjana

*SCHICO*

----------


## Tatjana

Чико на тренировке по защите.

----------


## Tatjana

Первый стар на соревнованиях:
*
Schico*

----------


## Tatjana



----------


## Tatjana

*Октябрь 2012 Вильнюс соревнования патрульных собак.*

----------


## Tatjana

16.09-18.09.2014 в Эстонии проходили соревнования патрульных собак в котором Чико занял второе место по поиску вещи, первое по послушанию и итоговое третье место в общем зачёте!!!

----------

